

Jetsetting Terrorist: The TSA won't leave me alone - dogecoinbase
http://jetsettingterrorist.com/about-a-tsa-labeled-terrorist/

======
cnvogel
One interesting thing I glance while reading his hilarious stories:

Typically travelers are in a huge disadvantage, not knowing their rights or
the correct procedures, maybe making remarks that are considered inappropriate
and put them into more hassle than it's worth. For the "Jetsetting Terrorist",
the odds there have completely changed, making him much more experienced in
the methods and psychology than TSA agents and airport personnel.

So, probably every real terrorists' organization might want to have a
jetsetting member?

------
moonka
I'm curious to know more about >Years ago I was convicted of an activist-
related property crime. The government deemed it “terrorism.” My “weapon of
mass destruction” was a small tool purchased at a hardware store for under
$30. My crime resulted in a loss of profits to several businesses. No one was
injured. And it wasn’t even a felony.

I'm not trying to minimize his experience without this information, but I'd
love to know more about the aforementioned infraction.

------
tzakrajs
I used to have the quad-S on all of my boarding passes from 2006 until around
2009 but I never committed any crimes. I never understood why it started or
ended. I have a very ethnic last name so maybe that was why?

